# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ç'mendim keni për Italinë?

## alessia

Salve a tutti! 

Sono una ragazza italiana e mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate del mio paese.

Cosa rappresenta per quelli che la vedono dall'altra parte dell'adriatico.

Che opinione hanno gli albanesi che ci vivono .

Quelli che sono stati solo di passaggio.

Ditemi il vostro parere....vi aspetto numerosi ! 


================================

Pershendetje te gjitheve !

Jam nje qupe italjane e do te me pelqente te dija se ç'mendoni mbi vendin tim Italine ?

Cfare perfaqeson per ju qe jeni nga ana tjater e adriatikut ?

C'opinion kane shqiptaret qe jetojne aty(itali)?

Edhe ata qe kane qene sa per kalim?

Me rrefeni mendimin tuaj ......ju pres te shumte !

----------


## Eni

nje nga vendet me te bukur qe kam pare e plot kulture


nje nga vendet me njerezit me miqesor e shpirtmire


vendi me i mire per kuzhine, vere, akullore & shopping  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vana

Ciao Alessia, noto con piacere che sei riuscita ad aprire il tema, con l'aiuto di qualcuno!
Non hai risposto alla mia e-mail ma tanto visto che ce l'hai fatta, non ha importanza.

Cfare mendojme ne per Italine???
Eshte vendi me i afert nga te gjitha anet per ne, si nga ana gjeografike dhe nga ana e karakterit dhe ndihmes njerezore!
Ketu jetoj dhe ketu ndoshta kam per ta maruar jeten time!
Dhe nje cmim merr sigurisht guzhina italiane, nuk ka ne bote si ajo!
Shko ku te duash po me mire se ne Itali nuk hane dot, flas sepse i kam provuar edhe guzhinat e vendeve te tjere!
Flm, Vana!

----------


## Estella

Vdes per guzhinen Italiane.
Plot kulture dhe interesante per ta vizituar. Qytete me nje histori te lashte qe te bejne ta ndihesh lashtesine nga mirmbajtja e tyre.

Romace...........Fashion.............Beauty

----------


## alessia

Grazie a tutti per aver risposto.
Si sono daccordo .La cucina italiana è uno dei miei vanti.
L' Italia essendo una penisola, è geograficamente ricca di catene montuose, pianure,corsi d'acqua e clima mite . Tutto ciò aiuta l'agricoltura che è molto produttiva.
Altra risorsa naturale è l'allevamento.
Alcuni dei nostri prodotti locali, sono inimitabili!
Il parmiggiano reggiano,il pecorino sardo,la mozzarella ....e molti
altri ancora.

E per finire...il mare.

Non potete immagginare che varietà di pesci ci offra.

Nella costa settentrionale della Sicilia,c'è la pesca dei tonni e del gustosissimo pescespada.

Come si fà con tutto stò ben di Dio , ad avere una cucina misera?

Fin dalla più tenera età le donne italiane imparano a cucinare.
Abbiamo il culto della buona tavola e del buon vino!

Un orgoglio tutto nostro è la pasta e la pizza che ci ha resi famosi
nel mondo.

Mi rivolgo alle donne albanesi ...pretendo le ricette dei burek e del
sufflakhi .

Sono OTTIMI !

----------


## alessia

Ornamen

Dove vivi perché non lo so dove ci chiamano ladri di polli ?!

In genere veniamo definiti mafiosi,boss,mangiaspaghetti.

----------


## dimegeni

Ti dico IO un'po di altre cose Alessia:
Terroni,bugiardi,sheep-shaggers(no lo so questo in italiano).Gente che ti inc***a per dei centessimi.Per noi albanesi si sa che siamo poveri e non abbiamo avuto molto nella vita ma voi che fatte parte dell'Europa anche voi siette pezzenti di carta!!!
A me non mi siete piaciuti mai!!
Un popolo che ti giudica coi occhi chiusi!!!!
Voi avete un abito di m***a!
Qua a Londra ogni 10 metri c'e un italiano che prega per una cigaretta!!!!!!

Cosi la penso Io anche se non ho mai vissuto mai in Italia.Sono stato di passagio,ma qua a Londra non voglio niente a che fare,lascia perdere di lavorare,non ho bisogno di diventare matto!
Senza rispetto(anche se te puoi essere una brava ragazza,per me non avete avuto il tempo di conoscermi cosi Va f****** agli italiani)

ps.la lingua l'ho imparato a scuola per la mia sfortuna,saro felice quando la dimentichero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dimegeni

Une dakort jam qe te shkruajm shqip,por e pashe temen ne italisht tani po mundohem ta perkthej:

Alessia,te them une ca gjera te tjera,jeni rob florinj,me te ndershmit por i keni pak qef delet!!!!Nuk merret vesh kush jane me bobet me lek shqipet apo pepinot,aq shume hahen sa dhe statistikat ndryshojne gjithmon.
Nje gje me ka bo pershtypje ketu ne Londer sa do te ndezesh cigaren te vjen nje italion e te thote ndize nga mu mo plak mos u harxho,rob me namuz me jau!!

Keshtu e mendoj una edhe pse italionet jane per tu hedh ne Tamiz!!Endrra ime eshte te jetoj ne Itali!!!!

----------


## vana

Ajo nuk e kupton shqipen por ja perkthejne!
Dhe per ju te tjereve qe e shani italine, pse flisni kur nuk e keni provuar dhe flisni ne gjenerale, kushedi me te thanme, c'do njeri ka eksperiencat e veta dhe nga ato diskuton jo kot mi kot!
Une per vete, gjithmone kam gjetur njerez te mire,(italian) dhe jan te gjendur, kur ke nevoje!
Por kudo, duhet te rispektosh dhe te rispektojne!
keshtu hecen bota!

----------


## vana

Dhe nje gje tjeter ju lutem cmoni njerezit ne vecantin dhe singolaritetin e vet dhe mos flisni ne gjenerale, c'do njeri per vete dhe Zoti per te gjith!
Nuk mund te futet nje shtet ne nje thes, ka njerez te mire po ashtu edhe te keqij, kjo vlen per shqiptarin dhe per italianin dhe per nacionalitet e tjera, mos u ngatarroni ketu!

----------


## Seminarist

Une nuk kam qene kurre ne Itali, por ketu ku jam, kam njohur shume, madje edhe kemi jetu ne te njejten shtepi.

Nuk mund te them se nuk i njoh, por as nuk do te shprehem ne pergjithesi per ta.

Arsyeja perse une marre pjese ne kete teme eshte per dy raste krejt te fuqishme, qe me kane ndodhe mua personalisht.

Para disa vitesh, duke u kthy per ne shtepi, ne rruge me ndalon nje cun, me nje anglishte te rrjedhshme, por qe dallohej se ishte e huaj, edhe me kerkon ndihme ne te holla, pasi ia filloi me pare nga rrenat qe kerkohet ne keto zakone. Me tha se ishte italian, e sa kishe dale nga burgu (dukej qe ishte mafie, nga ato 'ordineret', por mgjth cun i qute) e nuk kishte leke, e nuk kishte c'ti blente foshnjes etj.

Atehere une iu drejtova ne italisht (i takoj atyre qe dine italisht, sadopak, nga televizioni) edhe i thashe qe te me fliste ne ate gjuhe.

Edhe pse e dija se po me rrete (po na i hudhte italioni, hehehe) me erdh keq vete per faktin se kerkote ndihme, edhe i dhashe nje shume te hollash, qe ate e habiti, se nuk ti jep rob gjalle ne bote, ne kete ven.

Atehere fillum bisede shoqnore, edhe me pyeti se ka isha. Une, per tia bo pak qejfin vetes, i thashe qe ta gjete vete, edhe se isha ka i ven, rinia e te cilit e flet italishten, si asnje rini prane Italise. Ka nuk i ra miku, ka mesdheu europian, por ke Shqipnia nuk shkote. Nuk me duru edhe i thashe: po mir, si shqiptar nuk tu dukam une ty? Albanesi?! Jo, jo me tha, jo se nuk dukesh, por nuk me shkoi menja se zakonisht *gli albanesi sono brutti*, me nje percmim qe me beri pershtypje per shtresen edhe italianin qe ai perfaqesonte!!!!! (them se duhet ta kete patur ne drejtim te paraqitjes, prezantimit, jo se une jom nai Alen Delon)

Une nuk e di edhe nuk e pyeta se perse reagoi ashtu....


Italiane une kom pa ka te gjitha llojet. Te thjeshte, me humor, une perpjeta, llafazona, fisnika, zhulsa. Gocat jone: leni tre pale kepuce, se nuk ke gjo ne vije, ose drejtoju familjes.

Mu me kon lype shume italione, cigare, nje paund-sha....edhe une gjithmone si kom kthy bosh, per respekt. Me ben pershtypje se e di edhe jam i sugurte se eshte vend i bukur, por ketu ka shume refuxhi italione, e bojne ka te gjitha llojet e puneve....

***********

Sa per Italine si shtet ne pergjithesi, i kam pase thone i shokut tim italion: Europa pa shume shtete qe ka sot, serish do te ishte europe, por jo pa nje Itali!

----------


## alessia

Ciao a tutti .
Ho pochissimo tempo,ma volevo assicurare che lunedi risponderò
ai commenti negativi che mi sono giunti.
Intanto dimegeni....rifletti che anche gli italiani hanno vissuto
due guerre mondiali!

A prestissimo....  Alessia

----------


## alessia

Caro dimingeni, hai toccato proprio il nocciolo del problema !

Quindi vediamo se ho capito bene; IO non sono mai stata a Londra e mai la vedrò

Però sono terrona,mafiosa ed attaccabrighe.

DallAmerica giungono voci anche peggiori.

Ma torniamo a noi. Ti giuro che io come Alessia nella persona Italiana di Alessia..non chiedo sigarette per strada.
Ci tengo a precisare che  sono orgogliosa  dei miei terroni . Non sono altro che persone di campagna, da cui traggono il  loro e nostro sostentamento. Senza i contadini  non esisterebbe niente a questo mondo.

Forse  non sanno chi è Dante Aligheri, ma quando producono grano che diventerà pane anche il più Illustre  professore né mangerà. Con tutta la mia stima.Sia per il medico che per il contadino.

Parliamo di questi TERRONI ignoranti  che tanto detesti. Torniamo indietro nel tempo ad esempio nellanno 1915. Durante il corso della guerra .Parliamo della miseria, delle file interminabili per un pezzo di pane nero. .
Parliamo di  sangue nelle strade,di urla di bambini, di morte.Dei miei nonni che sono stati caricati su una nave e si sono trovati in Africa a combattere quando non sapevano nemmeno cosa era un mitra.

E  non dimentichiamo le donne rimaste al paesello con nugoli di bambini attorno alle gonne, che dovevano procurare cibo per loro.Sole, contro le bombe che le cadevano vicino, le sirene che laceravano le orecchie e orde di militari di ogni genere.

Donne che venivano a volte violentate da bastardi in divisa. Anche dagli alleati.Quelli che dovevano salvarti da altri uomini che volevano esattamente la stessa cosa.

La mia gente è scappata dal terrore di tutto questo. 

E andata via ,oltreoceano .Ammassata come bestie nelle stive delle navi. In compagnia della fame che ti dilaniava le viscere. Gente puzzolente,affamata ,senza soldi ,senza  più niente da perdere.
Persone senza speranze,senza volto,né identità.Poveri ignoranti che firmavano con una x  che chiedevano solo di ritrovare un po di dignità .

Alcuni di quelli che sono arrivati avranno anche rubato,ucciso , violentato,depredato.Era la mia vita contro la tua vita.Erano disperati. Non hanno fatto altro che marchiarci come delinquenti , come tu ben mi confermi .Sono passati decenni , ma io sono ancora mafiosa come lo saranno i miei pronipoti.

Non li condanno fino in fondo.Io la guerra non lho vista .Forse avrei fatto uguale o forse no.
Le cose bisogna viverle in prima persona per capirle davvero.

Non trovi in tutto questo , affinità con quello che è successo nel 1991 in Albania?

Perdonami dimegeni, ma non farò lo stesso errore . I miei figli devono capire che non tutti gli Albanesi  sono scafisti,ladri o prostitute.Solo perché un gruppo ha denigrato lAlbania non significa
Che debbano pagarne le conseguenze le persone oneste che ho conosciutoo quelli che si abbassano a fare tutti i tipi di lavori,anche umili piuttosto che rubare.
 A quelli a cui piacciono i soldi italiani e se li sudano  dò tutto il mio più profondo rispetto.

Agli altri , il consiglio che tu mi hai suggerito con quel V********. Alessia .

----------


## ornament

E para; s'kuptum gjo. Duhej perkthy, te pakten per korrektese.
E dyta; s'ka asnje lidhje me temen e hapur nga ty, te rendesishme ketu jane mendimet e shqiptareve per italine dhe italianet.
E treta; ti thush shqiptarit KARO! eshte ofendim, hehe!

Dhe ne fund, diçka per moderatorin e temes, neqofte se pergjigjet e tjera kthehen vetem ne italisht, ato sugjeroj te fshihen ose perkthehen, jo per gje  por jane te pakuptueshme per NE.

----------


## vana

Ti i ke kuptuar per derisa pergjigjesh dhe thu qe ate qe ka shkruajtur ajo nuk eshte ne lidhje fare me temen!!!1

Por nejse, rrehesh shume shpejt ti cuno:
Tani ajo korrektesen e ka, dhe me tha mua tja perkthej, kur te kem kohe ate do te bej!!!!

----------


## ornament

Vana debulesa, tema thote "çmendojne shqiptaret........;" dhe jo "çmendojne italianet....." duke qene se Alessia (Alessia = Leshatorja ne shqip) eshte italiane qe i jep mendimet ne "romane", eshte automatikisht jasht teme, a kupton moj çike.

Me dale ne ket konklusion s'ka nevoje me kuptu italisht as me çperdredh lesht (floke), dumethone shkrimet e saj.

----------


## vana

Ja edhe perkthimi!!!!!!

I dashur Dimegeni, ke prekur tastin e ceshtjes!
Tani te shohim ne qofte se e kam kuptuar mire; une nuk kam qen kurr ne Londer dhe asnje here nuk do ta shoh, por ti thu qe jam terrona, mafiosa dhe ngacmuese.
Nga America biles arrijen gjera me negative.

Po kthehemi tek ceshtja jon. Te betohem qe une si Alessia qe jam nuk kerkoj cigare neper rruge. Dhe biles po te them qe jam krenare per terronet e mi. Jan thjeshte njerez nga katuni, pa katunaret (eshte pak e rende si fjale ne shqip) nuk do te ekzistonte asgje ne kete bote.

Ndoshta nuk din kush eshte Dante Alighieri (nje nga poetet me te medhenj, ka shkrujtur shume vepra, me e rendesishmja eshte La Divina Commedia) por kur prodhojne grure qe do te behet buke edhe professori me i shkelqyshem do ta haj. Me gjith stimen qe kam per te gjith, qofshin doktor apo puntore toke!!!
Te flasim tani per terronet injorant qe shume urren. Kthehemi pak mbra me kohe, per shembull ne vitin 1915. Gjat luftes. Flasim tani per varferin, njerez ne rrjeshte per nje cop buke te zez.. Flasim per gjak neper rruge, femijet qe bertasin dhe qajne , flasim per vdekjet e shumta. Te flasim per gjyshet e mi qe i karikun ne nje anije dhe pa e ditur u gjenden ne Afrike per te luftuar kur as nuk dishin se cfare ishte mitra, pushka!
Dhe mos harrojme grat qe rrishin ne shtepi, me shume femije neper kame, dhe qe me zor duhet te gjejshin me hanger te pakten per to. Vetem kan qen, kunder bombave qe i bishin afer, sirenat e luftes qe i shpojshin veshet, dhe me mija ushtar rreth e rrotull. 
Gra qe ndonje here u perdhunojshin, nga bastardet me diviz. Edhe nga aleatet. Ato qe gjasme duhet te te shpetojshin nga burrat e tjere, qe doshin te njejte gje!
Njerezit e mi, nga frika kan hikur ne vende te tjera.
Ka hikur, kalur oqeanin. Si kafshe neper anije, me te vetmen kompanji e uris kan qen, njerez te pa lar, e uritur, pa leke, dhe qe nuk kishte asgje per te humour. 
Njerez pa shprese, pa fytyr, dhe identitet. Injorant te varfer qe firmojshin me nje X dhe kerkojshin vetem pak dinjitet, si njerez qe ishin!!
Nga ato qe arriten ne Amerike o neper vendet e tjera, disa kan edhe vjellur, vrare, perdhunuar. Ka qen jeta ime kunder jetes te tjetrit, ishin ne deshperuar. Por skan bere gje tjeter vecse qe te tjeret te na quajshin te till tani, ashtu sic ti mendon, Dimegeni.
Kan kaluar shume vite, por une akoma jam mafioze, ashtu sic do te jen edhe nipet e mi, kete mendoni ju!
Une nuk i kondanoj deri ne fundi. Une luften nuk e kam par as jetuar. Ndoshta do tu sillsha sic ato, ndoshta jo, por varferia eshte e keqe..Gjerat duhet me i jetuar qe ti kuptosh. 
Nuk gjen me gjith keto gjera qe te tregova, te njejtat gjera dhe ngjarje te 1991?

Me fal Dimegeni, po nuk do te bej te njejtat gabime, femijet e mi duhet te kuptojne qe jo te gjith shqiptaret jan skafiste, hajduta ose rrugace. Vetem sepse nje minorance eshte sjellur keq kjo nuk do te thote qe gjith nje popull duhet te paguaj per to, njerez te sjellshem te rispektuar njerez qe edhe ulen dhe bejne punet me te ulta vetem qe mos te vjellin!
Per ata qe sillen mire dhe leket e veta i fitojne me djerse, une i jap te gjith rispektin tim. 
Te tjereve, keshillen qe ti me dhe V******.

----------


## vana

Shume histori e prekur ate qe tregove, jeans-boy, ja perse them une qe perpara se me i gjykuar njerezit duhet me u perpjekur ti njohesh! Nuk po flas per ty, po per disa veta qe kan nderhyr ne kete teme dhe flasin pa baza.

----------


## alvi

> _Postuar më parë nga klod_ 
> *Une nuk kam qene kurre ne Itali, por ketu ku jam, kam njohur shume, madje edhe kemi jetu ne te njejten shtepi.
> 
> Nuk mund te them se nuk i njoh, por as nuk do te shprehem ne pergjithesi per ta.
> 
> Arsyeja perse une marre pjese ne kete teme eshte per dy raste krejt te fuqishme, qe me kane ndodhe mua personalisht.
> 
> Para disa vitesh, duke u kthy per ne shtepi, ne rruge me ndalon nje cun, me nje anglishte te rrjedhshme, por qe dallohej se ishte e huaj, edhe me kerkon ndihme ne te holla, pasi ia filloi me pare nga rrenat qe kerkohet ne keto zakone. Me tha se ishte italian, e sa kishe dale nga burgu (dukej qe ishte mafie, nga ato 'ordineret', por mgjth cun i qute) e nuk kishte leke, e nuk kishte c'ti blente foshnjes etj.
> 
> ...


O Klodo, sikur the Dy (2) raste te fuqishme mer plak?(lol)
Alessia!
si ja co ti i here?
PEr taljont kom respekt, se ma kon nihmu vllain kur ka qenen ne dite te zeze, kshu qi te pershnes dhe tyve, se robi duket ne dite te keqe.
Thuj atyne shqiptareve qe ke aqe ta msojn icik shqipen ty, se nuk kom nigju naihere italione tu fol shqip me theks taljon, kshu qe do ishte shume interesante.
Megjithate, pershendetje nga Alvi.

----------


## trinity

Se pari te uroj te mira pasi mergimi eshte i ithet per te gjithe.

Ti je nga kosova apo jo .   Ne '99 ti nuk e merr dot me mend se ç'levizje pati nga ltalia ne ndihme te popullit te vuajtur kosovar.E gjithe italia pa perjashtim.TV,Gazeta,shoqata.

Kulmi qe kur edhe ne sallen e studimit ku shpesh une frekuentoj ishte vene nje lajmerimth per ndihma vullnetare te te gjitha llojeve qe pastaj do t'u dergohen çiliminjve dhe Ijeve ne kosove. Kjo tregon mobilizimin kapilar. Konteiner te tere kane shkuar.

Nuk ma do mendaja se fjala vjen nga nje vend si Danmarka te kete pasur nje mobilizim te tille.

Kampet me te mira dhe te sofistikuara ne kosove kane qene italiane.

============


Po le ti leme keto dhe te jthemi ndonje gje tjeter me pak traumatike.

Shume prej jush e trajtojne italine si vend dosidò. 
Une po ju kujtoj disa gjera qe shteteve te tera iu rri si gjemb ne sy.

Psh ne Bologna eshte krijuar universiteti i pare ne bote. Mese 1000 (njemije) vjet me pare. pra a e shikoni se çfare tradite didaktike te gjate ka. 

Ne Itali ka plot 26 shekuj qe kryhet Art,Kulture dhe Krijimtari. Italianet e quajne veten : "popòlo di santi,poeti e navigatori" =popull shenjtish,poetesh dhe lundruesish.

Jane nder te paret qe filluan te explorojne boten me Amerigo Vespuccin,Magellanin dhe kistofor Colombin.

Njerez poliedrik si Leonardo Da Vinci  hodhen nocionet e para te shkences se aplikuar. 

Une te ftoj vetem njehere te shikosh ROMEN qytetin e perjetshem.  Nqs nuk jeni bere prej druri atehere do te ndjeni trysnine e forte qe te shkakton historija e saj.

Vetem shikoi njehere afrescet neper muze apo kisha dhe do ta kutosh se ç'kane prodhuar ata njerez neper shekuj.

Te kujtoj se ne Itali ndodhet 40% e pasurise artistike dhe kulturore te botes.

----------

